# Kaltern: Monte Roen-Mendelsteig



## Sickculture (16. April 2012)

Hi, ich fahre in 2 Wochen nach Kaltern und habe nun ettliche GPS Daten dazu runtergeladen, bzw. gefunden. Als Highlight habe ich mir den Monte Roen rausgepickt, sofern das Wetter mitspielt. In der Bike 2/2012 ist die Tour auch abgebildet. Was mich nun ein wenig irritiert, dass einige Touren gegen den Uhrzeigersinn mit Benutzung der Standseilbahn verlaufen, die der BIKE im Uhrzeigersinn, allerdings mit Mendelsteig Variante.

Auf Sentres und Traminer Hof habe ich die Roen Tour gegen den Uhrzeiger. Mountainbike Magazin bietet diese auch gegen den Uhrzeiger an mit Trailabfahrt Richtung Tramin. BIKE Magazin und z.B. Bergfex fahren diese im Uhrzeiger.

Die Frage ist nun: welche Variante ist heftiger, welche hat die schöneren Singletrails?


----------



## on any sunday (16. April 2012)

Der alte Mendelsteig ist gesperrt für MTB. Die Einheimischen haben da aber etwas Neues gebastelt. Ich hätte die Variante mit Standseilbahn im Angebot, also entgegen des Uhrzeigersinns. In beiden Richtungen wird man aber um etwas Schiebung nicht herum kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sickculture (16. April 2012)

danke! mit dem Schieben kann/muß ich mich anfreunden  

Ich bin gerade am Überlegen, zuerst gegen den Uhrzeigersinn auf den Roen aufzufahren und über Tramin zurück. Danach eine 2. Variante mit Standseilbahn und Mendelsteig.

"Die Einheimischen haben da aber etwas Neues gebastelt." - meinst damit den Neuen Mendelsteig? Sprich 2m breite Schotterabfahrt?


----------



## on any sunday (16. April 2012)

Wird er wohl sein.


----------



## oanavodo (16. April 2012)

Hallo,

also ich würd ihn nur gegen den Uhrzeigersinn fahren. Der alte Mendelsteig kann mit den Trails bei der anderen Abfahrt lange nicht mithalten.

Du kannst dich dabei an diesem Track orientieren. Wenn du schon in Kaltern bist, musst du natürlich nicht bis Unterrain fahren, sondern gleich über Schloss Moos. 

Servus
-- 
Reiner


----------



## Sickculture (16. April 2012)

danke Reiner! Ich denke ich werde ihn mit der Standseilbahn kürzen.


----------



## kieverjonny (19. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

diese Ecke habe ich auch schon länger auf der Liste,
aber ist Mai da nicht noch zu früh aufgrund der Höhe bis 2000 m ?

Habe gerade mal die Schneeberichte gelesen und da war noch die Rede von Neuschnee. Was gibt es noch für schöne Alternativen die nicht so hoch hinaus gehen ?

vg
Kiwi


----------



## NewMaverick (19. April 2012)

kieverjonny schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> diese Ecke habe ich auch schon länger auf der Liste,
> aber ist Mai da nicht noch zu früh aufgrund der Höhe bis 2000 m ?


 
Hi Kiwi,
eigentlich nicht! Letztes Jahr war ich am 21.Mai am Monte Roen und Schnee war weit und breit keiner zu sehen. Nur heuer spielt das Wetter etwas verrückt, so bin ich Ende März auf die Mendel rauf, hab geschwitzt wie sau, der Winter schien in weiter Ferne..............heute schaut's allerdings so aus. Aber das kann sich wieder schnell ändern, am besten sich kurz vorher oder vor Ort informieren.


----------



## Sickculture (19. April 2012)

Oje - das wird ein Spass. Mal schauen, wie´s kommende Woche dort aussieht.


----------



## NewMaverick (19. April 2012)

Kopf hoch, das wird schon! Schau dir auch die Webcam vom Penegal an (ist ja am gleichen Bergkamm wie der Roen). Da waren heute vormittag zwischen 5 und 10cm Neuschnee im Vordergrund zu sehen und jetzt ist schon wieder alles weg........


----------



## kroun (21. April 2012)

und jetzt ist schon wieder alles da    schaut nach 10-20 cm aus

ich fahr da heut einfach mal mit 2 jungs hin und werde berichten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sickculture (21. April 2012)

das wäre super. Aber in einer Woche kann sich einiges ändern ;-)


----------



## kroun (21. April 2012)

so... das war ein SUPER Tag heute
hier mein Bericht
wünsch euch eine schöne Zeit dort... 
aber aufpassen, denn leider ist auf diesem Berg die Wandererlobby etwas mächtig


----------



## Sickculture (21. April 2012)

Schöner Bericht - war weiter oben noch Schnee? Ich möchte ja auf den Monte Roen.


----------



## NewMaverick (22. April 2012)

Den Monte Roen wirst du leider abschreiben müssen! Gestern war noch schönes Wetter, aber seit gestern abends regnet´s, mitunter auch heftig, und das bei sehr bescheidenen Temperaturen. Schneefall bis auf 1000 / 1400m! Und für Dienstag nochmal das gleiche vorhergesagt!! Da wird´s wohl heuer bis mind. Ende Mai dauern, bis der ganze Schnee wieder weg ist.


----------



## LexiNow (24. April 2012)

Mist :-( Sind ab nächster Woche auch in Südtirol zum Biken. Hauptsächlich eigentlich wegen des Roen's :-(

Naja, lassen wir uns mal überraschen.


----------



## Sickculture (24. April 2012)

da bin ich auch gespannt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mumelter (24. April 2012)

Heute angeblich letzter Regentag... ab Freitag dann Temperaturen von 25° und mehr... ich denke nach drei Tagen Schönwetter wird das meiste wieder möglich sein


----------



## LexiNow (24. April 2012)

Sowas hört man gern


----------



## NewMaverick (24. April 2012)

Ich will ja kein Spielverderber sein, aber zur Zeit sieht´s so aus:

http://www.provinz.bz.it/wetter/webcams.asp?wc=6

Da werden auch ein paar sommerlich warme Tag nicht viel helfen können.
Also Jungs, seid realistisch und plant Touren, die nicht über 1.500 m Seehöhe führen. Alternativen gibt´s ja genug!

Viel Spass.


----------



## Sickculture (24. April 2012)

Schade - hast ein paar Empfehlungen?


----------



## kroun (26. April 2012)

hier findest du empfehlungen... 
und ab heute solls bis zu 30° geben... da hält sich kein schnee... aber die schönsten touren sind auf alle fälle momentan eher unten anzufinden


----------



## Sickculture (26. April 2012)

dank dir. Mal sehen, ob am Sonntag/Montag vielleicht der Schnee weg ist.


----------



## NewMaverick (26. April 2012)

Hi Sick,

wenn ich's richtig verstanden hab seit ihr in Kaltern untergebracht. Dort kenn ich mich leider nicht so super aus, aber beim Tourismusverein kannst du Tourenvorschläge und sonstige Infos einholen. Was ich dort auf alle Fälle machen würde ist 1. der Mendelsteig von der Mendel runter (Im oberen Teil offiziell zwar verboten, aber auf diesem Steig ist wirklich nichts los!), Auffahrt eventuell mit der Zahnradbahn und 2. den 1a Steig vom Grauner Joch nach Kaltern oder Tramin runter (je nach Bedarf), ein toller Singletrail auf S1 Niveau mit S2 Passagen. Wenn ihr Trailsurfen wollt, würde sich der Vinschgau anbieten (eine knappe Autostunde entfernt) Infos siehe: http://www.vinschgaubike.com/ oder ihr könnt euch am Salten / Tschögglberg (Gebiet zwischen Jenesien, oberhalb Bozen, und Hafling bei Meran) austoben (ca. 25km von Kaltern). Einige Trailvorschläge wurden bereits hier gepostet: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=563591&page=3 .

Viel Spass!


----------



## Sickculture (26. April 2012)

Ja, genau das wäre meine Tour: Monte Roen (sofern Schneefrei) mit Standseilbahn-Unterstützung, Grauner Joch mit Römersteig, ggf. Penegal mit Mendelsteigabfahrt und Trudner Horn. Also ins Vinschgau würde ich nicht zurückfahren. Eher runter ins Trento.


----------



## NewMaverick (26. April 2012)

Das Problem ist eben der Monte Roen, den wirst du aufgrund des Schnees weder vom Grauner Joch noch von der Mendel aus anfahren oder überschreiten können. So kannst du das Grauner Joch nur strampelnd, dafür den Mendelpass bequem mit der Standseilbahn erreichen.


----------



## cännondäler__ (26. April 2012)

@Sickculture:
Hab´da auch noch 2 Tipps:
1. Oberhalb des Eppaner Ortsteils Girlan liegt der Gasthof "Marklhof". Von dort führt ein lustiger, zum Teil mit Northshore-Elementen ausgebauter Trail in Richtung Schloss Sigmundskron. Lässt sich auch schön an Erkundungstouren um die Montiggler Seen anhängen
2. Von Auer (auf der anderen Talseite) führt eine nette Radstrecke meist auf der Strecke der alten Fleimstalbahn durch div. Tunnels (mit Licht/Bewegungsmelder) bergauf. Die Strecke kann man nutzen um bequem Höhe zu gewinnen auf dem Weg Richtung Trudner Horn. In der BIKE war das mal ähnlich abgedruckt, kenne aber eine bessere Variante. Man bleibt auf diesem Bahnweg bis Ebner und biegt dann rechts ab nach Truden (Straße oder Wanderweg links davon). In Truden nimmt man den E5 zum Trudner Horn (event. dauerhaft auf dem breiten Forstweg bergauf bleiben, der ist weniger steil und führt auch dahin). Am Trudner Horn schreibt die BIKE man solle über den Weissen See abfahren. Ist ja ganz nett, besser ist aber der unscheinbare Pfad hinter der Trudner Horn Alm bergauf (ca. 50hm) und dann den 9er bis Gschnon zu fahren. Im oberen Teil ist er etwas knifflig, weiter unten ein griffiger Serpentinentraum (!!!) durch den Wald! Leider bin ich auf der Höhe Gschnon geblieben, würde aber runter ins Tal mal den 3er nach Glen oder den 3a (Kanzelweg) probieren. Falls jemand einen davon kennt, kann er das ja noch kommentieren.
cännondäler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sickculture (3. Mai 2012)

So, der Urlaub in Kaltern ist vorbei (leider):
Mendelsteig Abfahrt ist genial. Am ersten Tag fuhr ich dann auf halber Höhe den Telefonsteig runter (heftig bei dem rutschigen Boden). Am zweiten Tag fuhr ich auf das Trudner Horn. Ab Hornalm dann durch Schnee und Matsch zum Horn und dann weiter über Trails nach Gschnon. Der nächste Trip war dann eine Wanderung zum Penegal mit Erweiterung zur Prinzen Hütte und dann ins Nonstal. Größtenteils Schneefrei. Dann folgte am Tag darauf die Fahrt vom Mendelpass zum Monte Roen. 95hm vor dem Kreuz mußte ich abbrechen. Ab der Malga Hütte war es eine "Bikebergsteigerei" durch Schnee, was ab dann mit ca. 60cm Schnee seinen Abbruch forderte. Zum Glück war es stark bewölkt und es schmerzte nicht so sehr, kurz vor dem Gipfel das Handtuch werfen zu müssen. Als Lohn gab es leckeres Essen auf der Halbweghütte und eine geniale Trailabfahrt komplett über den alten Mendelsteig. Glücklicherweise kein einziger Wanderer oder Biker unterwegs! Am letzten Tag folgten dann die Crossover Trails am Montiggler See. Da verliert man schnell mal die Orientierung! Durch den Nieselregen waren die Abfahrten um so spannender ;-)

Kleiner Tipp am Rande: Hotel Tannhof. Günstig, Halbpension und geniale Lage in Oberplanitzing!

So, die Gegend sieht mich sicher wieder - wenn´s schneefrei ist und ich den Monte Roen befahren kann.


----------



## NewMaverick (3. Mai 2012)

Hi Sick,

danke für dein Feedback und Respekt für deine Abenteuertour auf den Roen! Somit hast du ja einen guten Grund wieder in diese Gegend zu kommen. Allerdings geht's auch im Sommer ab der Malga Romeno fast nur schiebend auf den Monte Roen, dafür wirst du aber mit dem Supertrail übers Grauner Joch belohnt!!!

Also dann, bis zum nächsten Mal!
Grüsse NewMav


----------



## Sickculture (3. Mai 2012)

Das war mir auch bewusst, dass es bergauf eine Schiebepassage gibt.   Abenteuer ja - mein Kollege war ebenfalls kurzfristig unten und fuhr/schob vom Grauner Joch über den Monte Roen zum Mendelpass. Schnee ohne Ende und Hüfthohe Wanderung mit dem Bike.

Unterm Strich: im Moment noch nicht ratsam die Tour zum Monte Roen zu machen. Da bleibt der Spass auf der Strecke.


----------



## cännondäler__ (3. Mai 2012)

@Sickculture:
Freut mich, daß Du den Pfad vom Trudner Horn gefunden hast und fahren konntest! Ich hoffe Du hattest denselben Spaß wie ich an den Serpentinen!
cännondäler


----------



## wuerope5 (6. Juni 2012)

Frage: 
wer kennt den Prazöllsteig 538 - fahrbar - im Vergleich zum Mendelsteig oder den 523 vonder Überetscher Hütte ( oben teilweise sehr ausgesetzt)
lg Robert


----------



## emvau (14. März 2014)

Ist eigentlich schon mal jemand von euch von Westen kommend auf den Monte Roen? Müsste eigentlich gut gegehen ist da ja sehr flaches Gelände. Habe bei Google Earth mal geschaut und über die Malga SMARANO e SFRUZ schaut es eigentlich ganz gut aus.


----------



## mumelter (14. März 2014)

emvau schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich schon mal jemand von euch von Westen kommend auf den Monte Roen? Müsste eigentlich gut gegehen ist da ja sehr flaches Gelände. Habe bei Google Earth mal geschaut und über die Malga SMARANO e SFRUZ schaut es eigentlich ganz gut aus.


Du meinst wohl im Frühjahr... jetzt ist es mit Schneeschuhe und Tourenski problemlos zu meistern ;-)

Ansonsten kann der Monte Roen auf beiden Seiten angefahren werden. Ich persönlich bevorzuge die Seite vom Mendelpass kommend, denn dann ist der Traillastige Teil in der Abfahrt bzw. Querung zu fahren. Vom Mendelpass ist bis ca. 150 Hm unter dem Gipfel alles Forstpiste (im ganz letzten Teil äußerst steil)


----------



## oanavodo (14. März 2014)

emvau schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich schon mal jemand von euch von Westen kommend auf den Monte Roen? Müsste eigentlich gut gegehen ist da ja sehr flaches Gelände. Habe bei Google Earth mal geschaut und über die Malga SMARANO e SFRUZ schaut es eigentlich ganz gut aus.


Du meinst vom Val di Non aus?
Ich würds auch über die Malga Smarano probieren. Könnte zwischendrin mal sehr steil sein. Alternativ von Don zur Malga Roen. Ansonsten stimme ich uneingeschränkt zu was mumelter gesagt hat.


----------



## emvau (14. März 2014)

Nur als Erklärung Klärung: Ich war schon oben und möchte das eventuell in einen Süd-Nord-Cross einbauen, natürlich mit dem Traumtrail als Abfahrt. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mumelter (15. März 2014)

wuerope5 schrieb:


> Frage:
> wer kennt den Prazöllsteig 538 - fahrbar - im Vergleich zum Mendelsteig oder den 523 vonder Überetscher Hütte ( oben teilweise sehr ausgesetzt)
> lg Robert


Hallo.... kenne alle drei Pfade... wobei der 538 (bis auf eine Stelle) deutlich leichter ist als der 523... Greets Markus


----------



## wuerope5 (16. März 2014)

N


mumelter schrieb:


> Hallo.... kenne alle drei Pfade... wobei der 538 (bis auf eine Stelle) deutlich leichter ist als der 523... Greets Markus



Na des isch amol a wirklich schnelle antwort


----------



## mumelter (17. März 2014)

wuerope5 schrieb:


> N
> 
> 
> Na des isch amol a wirklich schnelle antwort


Stimmt... Opps... habe das Datum wirklich übersehen... na dann habe ich jetzt das selbe Image wie die italienische Post... und? Hast du dann einen der Steige befahren?


----------



## wuerope5 (17. März 2014)

mumelter schrieb:


> Stimmt... Opps... habe das Datum wirklich übersehen... na dann habe ich jetzt das selbe Image wie die italienische Post... und? Hast du dann einen der Steige befahren?



Alle drei und es sein lässige Trails, wenn koane Leit am Weg sein aber no bin i in Nordtirol unterwegs weil da liegt no viel Schnea im 
Süden
servus ins Überetsch
Robert


----------



## konamann (16. April 2017)

mumelter schrieb:


> Hallo.... kenne alle drei Pfade... wobei der 538 (bis auf eine Stelle) deutlich leichter ist als der 523... Greets Markus



Nur um das für die Öffentlichkeit klarzustellen (weil wir da heute ein paar sehr überforderte Biker getroffen haben):
Der 538 Prazollsteig verlangt eine sehr gute Spitzkehrentechnik mit Hinterradversetzen, sonst kann man die Abfahrt gleich sein lassen. Gut dir Hälfte der Höhenmeter vernichtet man auf engen bis sehr engen Spitzkehren.
Für den ders kann Spaß, S3 Stellen gibts einige


----------



## wuerope5 (16. April 2017)

konamann schrieb:


> Nur um das für die Öffentlichkeit klarzustellen (weil wir da heute ein paar sehr überforderte Biker getroffen haben):
> Der 538 Prazollsteig verlangt eine sehr gute Spitzkehrentechnik mit Hinterradversetzen, sonst kann man die Abfahrt gleich sein lassen. Gut dir Hälfte der Höhenmeter vernichtet man auf engen bis sehr engen Spitzkehren.
> Für den ders kann Spaß, S3 Stellen gibts einige


Ja a bissl Radl fahrn sollt man schun kennen aber dann ischs lässig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

